# Montana Gold Bullets over penetration ?????



## ROLLIE6603 (May 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I recently saw a real world test on you-tube, 9mm 115+P JHP that showed the Montana gold JHP used by Double-Tap did NOT expand enough and also over-penetrated making this a target only round. Some say it is the shallowness of the HP that makes the Montana gold JHP impractical for ccw defensive load. I also saw where Double-tap has moved onto speer for their JHP,apparently the lead is to hard and jacket to shallow on the Montana Gold. Anyone have any personal experience with this round and what is your opinion of the you-tube video. THANKS.............


----------



## ROLLIE6603 (May 12, 2012)

Bump ''' bump'' ???


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

ROLLIE6603 said:


> Hey guys, I recently saw a real world test on you-tube, 9mm 115+P JHP that showed the Montana gold JHP used by Double-Tap did NOT expand enough and also over-penetrated making this a target only round. Some say it is the shallowness of the HP that makes the Montana gold JHP impractical for ccw defensive load. I also saw where Double-tap has moved onto speer for their JHP,apparently the lead is to hard and jacket to shallow on the Montana Gold. Anyone have any personal experience with this round and what is your opinion of the you-tube video. THANKS.............
> 
> DoubleTap 9mm +P 115 gr Montana Gold JHP Ballistic Test with Denim - YouTube


Opinion on the video. Its a controlled sample. Not a real world test. There are a lot of different factors involved in Self Defense that can not be duplicated with shooting gel.


----------



## ROLLIE6603 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you, but again, does anyone use Montana Gold Bullets/Tips and what is your experiance with them...


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

I shoot 125s in 9mm for ppc and idpa. the come out of the barrel and put holes in the paper just fine.

I'd never consider loading for carry or personal protection. I buy that ammo. Several reasons for it - a bit one is liability. If the ammo doesn't work it's not my fault -be that not stopping the bad guy or not firing at all. I can (in theory) blame the ammo company. I know I can sleep at night before and after any shoot as I'll never second guess my ammo loading choices and reliability. I'd rather hate winchester than myself for the next 40 years. and using factory ammo leaves some lawyer less 'ammo' to use against me. and yes, they will very likely bring it up.

Im being sued right now because a car stopped in front of my house and got rearended. They claim my dog was in the yard, as of course he should be -but that he was going to run into the road so they stopped.
Stupid? Yep. But I have to deal with the lawsuit - well, my homeowners is dealing with it so far.

I did nothing. Nobody died-or even got bloody or broke any bones. 
I guess the guy that hit them, since he was a zombie, has insufficient insurance. (truly -he was a zombie in the original night of the living dead movie)

So IMO why put yourself throught the hassle, liability and doubt as to the performance - go spend $30 on a box of factory defense ammo and use the MG's for practice. If you have a chrony you can duplicate the bullet weight and velocity for practice so it will be a good cheap way to be ready.


----------

